# Dry lips? Sign of nervousness?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I just met this girl and i cannot get comfortable talking to her, i don't say much, im like" yeah" "that's cool" words like that. I noticed that my lips dry a lot and i have to keep licking my lips. Why does this happen?


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm not sure but i think licking them makes it worse especially if u are outside


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ya this happens to me a lot - I always have to wear chapstick.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaah it sucks...i always carry my lipgloss with me..its the first thing i look for when i wake up.

m tired..i just want to tear it.use honey n sit....i have to use it continuously..it make me uncomfortable around people


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe you're dehydrated? I get dry lips too, it's really annoying. Use some lip balm.


----------

